# Belén, 4 mil patas para sostener una celebración



## Fernando

¿Nadie ha felicitado a Belén todavía por su 4 mil mensajes? ¿No? Increíble.


----------



## Mei

*4000?????!!!!!!*​ 
*Mare de Déu dels desemparats!!!*

*MOLTES FELICITATS JOVE!!!  *​ 
Mei​


----------



## Vanda

Belén, Belén,
Para sempre
de bem!

4k? Que haces durante la noche mientras todo el mundo dorme, 
escribes en los hilos?  

Parabéns!


----------



## lauranazario

Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿Nadie ha felicitado a Belén todavía por su 4 mil mensajes? ¿No? Increíble.


¡Pero es que los acaba de cumplirrrrrrr!

En honor a nuestra Bé... hoy todos vamos a lucir éstas: http://www.rubber-ducky.net/blog/images/duckfeet.jpg

Abrazos,
Laura


----------



## ILT

Y ¿qué sería de una felicitación sin pastel?

4000 posts de Belén, siempre ayudando y siendo amable 

¡¡¡Felicidades!!!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Es blat quan vola es separa des grà 
quan no hi ha més llevor que sembrar 
quan la mar
esbrufa pes vent de gregal
i es cabells
volen as seu desig 
Suspès en l´aire 
com un estel de colors 
jugant sa pell 
quan ja no n´hi ha més 

Sa mirada i es somriure 
d´un infant innocent 
dins d´una falsa societat 

La mar, mare de tot lo que hi ha 
una dia m’endurá
per sempre més 
i un altre en sortirà que canti més 

Suspès en l´aire 
com un estel de colors 
em sentiré lleuger 
em sentiré més bé

Belén! ja has *sobrassada*ment passat els quatre mil!

*moltes felicitats salades com sa mar!!!*​


----------



## Jana337

*Cara Belenissima,

ich gratuliere dir herzlich!

Jana*


----------



## GenJen54

Para ti, a 4,000 Duck Salute! Felicidades!


----------



## Laia

*S'enhorabona!!!*


----------



## Outsider

*Muchas felicidades, Belén.*​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES GUAPETONA!!!!  


Alundra


----------



## el alabamiano

Such a true and intelligent lady you are, Bel.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Belén: Who would have thought a year ago that you'd have accumulated 4,000 patas! Here's a delicious celebration meal for you!

Oops!  Sorry!

Here's a better one.  

¡Felicidades, querida Belén!


----------



## Anna Più

*Belén!*
*Aquest és el teu ritme diari, no?*
*Felicitats i calma!*
A+​


----------



## Mita

¡¡Éjaleee!! (Como diríamos en Chile )

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Belén!!*​ 
Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos siendo, a la vez, tan buena onda. 

Saludotes,


----------



## belén

¡¡Chicooos muchísimisimisimimisimas gracias a todos por vuestras felicitaciones y regalazos!! ¡¡Me he encantado la fiesta de verdad!!
Besos a todos!! Muaaaaaaaaaaaaac!!!

Belén

Ps...Venus Venus...you naughty girl...


----------



## Agnès E.

Duchesse des Canards
So nice, so sweet
This little poem you are
Reading tout-de-suite
Has been made especially for you
As a (very poor) attempt to say: Thank you!

Qu'on gratte tous les jeunes !
Congratulations!​


----------



## cirrus

Belen thanks for your help.  Your posts have helped me a lot.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

*¡Felicidades, Belén!*

*¡Te deseo muchos posts más!*​


----------



## Whodunit

Te deseo 4000 patos por 4000 posts útils.


----------



## Eugin

Kua, Kua...
 Kua, Kua...

* Hoy más que nunca los patitos cantan:*

http://blogs.ya.com/sapitoyyo/files/patitos.jpg* Kua, Kua, Kuatro Mil* gracias por cada una de las veces que hiciste click en el botoncito "_Post quick reply_" en tu afán de darnos una manito con nuestras dudas!!!!

*Con todo mi reconocimiento, 

muchas felicitaciones, Be!!*


----------



## elroy

*Querida Belén,*

*Aunque llego tardísimo no puedo perder la oportunidad de darte las felicidades.  *
*¡Eres una joya de los foros!*​


----------



## fenixpollo

. *Happy Postiversary, Belén!* . ​


----------



## ampurdan

200 posts més tard  , per molts posts, Belén!


----------



## DDT

Ooops Be, I missed that!!! Too bad 

Will you accept my 4203 (at the moment  ) *GRACIAS*

  ​
DDT


----------



## Lancel0t

I'm very late to join this previous celebration, but it's better to be late than never right? Congratulations BELEN!!!!


----------



## Like an Angel

Ay, ay, ay... otro más que se me pasó...

A: He visto cosas raras en mi vida, pero un pato de 4 patas, eso sí es extraño.
B: Que no muje, que lo tiempo cambian, qu'e un pato poligamo.

Pongámonos serias Angélica por favor   ¡¡¡FELICITACIONES BELÉN!!! Y un millón de gracias por todo, tu ayuda, tu amabilidad y tus conocimientos


----------



## belén

Jajaja Muchas gracias a todos , pero ahora...me asalta una duda

Soy polígama o polípata???

Besitos y de veras, muchas gracias!!
Belén


----------



## diegodbs

belen said:
			
		

> Jajaja Muchas gracias a todos , pero ahora...me asalta una duda
> 
> Soy polígama o polípata???
> 
> Besitos y de veras, muchas gracias!!
> Belén


 
Felicidades madrileña, ¿lo de forera es porque estás en este foro, o porque eres del "foro"?
Polígama, polípata, políglota....¿qué más da?
Saludos.


----------



## cuchuflete

Querida Be,​ Si permites un trocito de fruto tardío, te ofrezco mis saludos respetuosos y cariñosos para todo que contribuyes a estos foros.

¡Viva la palmípeda más lista!  
​
¡Viva la anseriforme más amable!​​ 
Un abrazote enorme,
Cuchu


----------

